# Novice needs help with new Sony BDP-BX57 install



## jolietbear (Sep 4, 2010)

hello everyone...novice here just trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong with my connections...I Have:

Toshiba 65hm167 1080P DLP tv HAS HDMI

Sony strde 997 A/V Receiver NO HDMI

Sony bdp-bx57 WiFi Blu Ray player HAS HDMI

Panasonic dmr-ez475v dvd recorder/vcr combo HAS HDMI

JVC xl-mc2000 200 disc cd jukebox NO HDMI

DishPro 301 dss satellite dish NO HDMI

I have pic but NO sound from Sony bdp-bx57 blu ray It's connected by HDMI to tv and by digital optical cable to Sony A/V recvr like my old Sony blu ray bdp-s360 but now no sound?? HELP PLEASE......


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack!
Make sure that you are not using the uncompressed audio that can only be sent via HDMI , You either need to down convert the audio to standard DTS or Dolby digital or simply select the Dolby digital from the Bluray movie audio setup menu.


----------



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

HDMI connectors on some AVRs, such as Harman's AVR 154, *do not* transmit audio signal. This makes it necessary to use the analog audio, digital audio optical, or RCA digital audio output jack?

This is an excerpt from my Harman/Kardon AVR154 Owner's Manual, page 17:

"NOTE: Although HDMI cables are capable of carrying digital audio signals, *the AVR 154 is not designed to process those signals.* Therefore, *if your source and video display sources are both HDMI-capable, use the HDMI connections for video only.* *Make a seperate audio connection *from the source device to the AVR 154, and *consult the owner's manual for the source device* for instructions on muting the device's HDMI audio output."​
I hope this helps you a little.


----------



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

> I have pic but NO sound from Sony bdp-bx57 blu ray It's connected by HDMI to tv and by digital optical cable to Sony A/V recvr like my old Sony blu ray bdp-s360 but now no sound??


I apparently posted to this thread mistakenly with reference to audio via HDMI cable. But, have you tried the regular analog audio outputs and gotten sound with the new blu ray player? 

Sorry I don't have any more to offer. Like you, I would have expected to replace the old player with the new, make connections as before, and you are off and running. 

It looks like you have a very nice system. Once you get this little problem sorted out you should get a lot of enjoyment out of your HT setup for many years.

Good luck and have a great week.


----------



## pongaselo (Apr 7, 2009)

Check the audio settings in the Tv and blueray player to make sure that ; A. the TV is forwarding audio content and B. the blueray is including audio content with the video being sent to the TV


----------



## nerk (Sep 3, 2010)

another thing to check is, some recievers (like mine) need to be manually switched to the optical or coaxial input.


----------

